# Need a little help choosing surround amp



## dynamowhum (Oct 3, 2006)

Hey folks I need a little help choosing an amp for my surrounds. I was looking at the Behringer a500 but after seeing that Youtube video I am starting to have my doubts. So I am now looking at an Alesis RA500. I tried to find a direct comparison between the two on the web but came up empty. I will need 4 channels worth eventually so I was planning on buying two. Thanks in advance.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I've been very pleased with my Samson servo amps. The servo 300 ($250) or 600 ($320) would do the job just fine. They use toroidal power supply's for the cleanest and most reliable sound quality. The frequency response of these amps is very good as well at 10-35,000kHz.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

I'd think about the Emotiva UPA-2 when it becomes available. It may cost a little more but likely sounds better than the Alesis.


----------



## dynamowhum (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks Tony. Specs look good. Can they drive 8 ohms in 2 channel? I couldn't find anything about that. It would not be necessary but I always like flexibility.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yup 8 ohms or 4 ohms in two channel mode. Only 8ohms Bridged however Ive been using my servo 4120 bridged for over a year driving 4 ohm speakers without a problem.
Samson's been around for many many years making pro audio gear and has a very good reputation.


----------



## dynamowhum (Oct 3, 2006)

Good to know Tony. 
Jack Fish while the Emo is great. My front end and processor are Emo. I would get a UPA5 to do what I will eventually need. I am just trying to keep the expenses down at the moment and can get by with two channels. I have spent several thousand on my system lately and the wife has been good about it. But she is starting to reach her limit. She asked me awhile back how much more I planned to spend on the theater, by the look on her face and the tone of her voice I knew the limit was near. LOL.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would also recommend a used Parasound HCA Series Amplifier. The HCA-1000a is usually available for under 300 Dollars and is THX Ultra Certified and bridgeable to 500 watts. Truly a classic amplifier that is the basis for the current Halo A23 Amplifier.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## dynamowhum (Oct 3, 2006)

thanks Jungle Jack I have a couple on the radar.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Which Youtube video on the A500 are you referring to? This one?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I think the biggest issue with the Behringer amps is they are not the cleanest amps for use with full range setups as noted in some reviews I have read and have personally heard in some setups. They are great for subs but tend to be a bit noisy in the signal path and you can hear it in the highs. The fans are also very noisy.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

The A500 has no fans.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Budget Pro Amps offer undeniable value. Some have had issues with XLR-RCA Cables as most pro amps do not have RCA's, but most have been happy with the result. I do prefer the pro amps with the quietest fans possible or ideally no fans at all.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## dynamowhum (Oct 3, 2006)

Eugovector yes that is the video. I do have 2 behringers for sub duty and until I saw this video I was set to get an A500 for my surrounds. I have no problems using pro amps as long as they will do the job.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Budget Pro Amps offer undeniable value. Some have had issues with XLR-RCA Cables as most pro amps do not have RCA's, but most have been happy with the result. I do prefer the pro amps with the quietest fans possible or ideally no fans at all.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Thats the best part about the Samson servo line of amps is they all have both rca unbalanced inputs as well as TRS balanced inputs. There fans are also variable speed on demand fans and mine never runs. You cant go wrong.


----------



## dynamowhum (Oct 3, 2006)

Well folks I just pulled the trigger on 2 new Alesis ra500s for a grand total of $218. Should be here in 2 to 7 days. After reading reviews on the net I could not pass up the deal. Will let you know how they sound. Cheers


----------



## dynamowhum (Oct 3, 2006)

I got my paypal payment back yesterday with no explaination. I got to think they put the wrong amount for the buy it now option, it did seem to good to be true. So much for standing behind what you print.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If it was an ebay purchase they are required to honour what they advertised even if they give your money back.


----------



## dynamowhum (Oct 3, 2006)

I need to get to the bottom of this that is for sure. Thanks Tony


----------

